# Which is your single favorite Schoenberg String Quartet cycle?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Which is your single favorite Schoenberg String Quartet cycle?

Mine is the LaSalle, recorded in 1971.



Compared to the New Vienna, it is a much warmer, more emotive sound.

​​


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I find the opposite between the two cycles you mention. The New Vienna Quartet's is the more expressive and the LaSalle's the more strictly accurate.

But I might choose the very recent Quatuor Diotima set as my favorite. Emotive and sensuous, as well as extremely accurate.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm with Mahlerian with respect to the LaSalle set. It rather reminds me of the Clerks, from the sphere of vocal ensembles. The LaSalle are my favorite group for the last two quartets.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

A word of warning first: I only really listen to the 3rd and 4th quartets, probably for no good reason. But I do have a Clear favourite, because they make the music make sense for me somehow, in a way I can't explain: The Schoenberg Quartet on Chandos.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Chordalrock said:


> I'm with Mahlerian with respect to the LaSalle set. It rather reminds me of the Clerks, from the sphere of vocal ensembles. The LaSalle are my favorite group for the last two quartets.


The Diotima are touted as the 'new Kronos.'


----------



## undergroundrailroad (Sep 17, 2014)

The Diotima set is brilliant. I think the LaSalle Quartet is rushed and a little fuzzy in articulation compared to others out there. The Arditti is good but very objectified. They sound dry and steely.

The Kolisch/Pro Arte Quartet recordings, despite audio limitations, should be heard for their deep expressiveness. According to Kolisch, his quartet performed from memory.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have yet to purchase a complete set. I only have 3 & 4 on Naxos.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I've yet to actually hear those yet (I'm a busy composer with a lot of composers to listen to!) but I have fallen in love with the String Trio


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Any thoughts on the Leipziger Quartet? I have 2 and 4, and I'm happy with it, but I don't listen to the quartets as much as I should to give a definitive opinion.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I think the one written by Schoenberg.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Another vote for Lasalle. I knew this pieces with Lasalle quartet, and still prefer this over the New Vienna set.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> I think the one written by Schoenberg.


Post of the day :angel:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> But I might choose the very recent Quatuor Diotima set as my favorite. Emotive and sensuous, as well as extremely accurate.


I'm going to give them a listen on YouTube. I don't really need more Berg and Webern, but it looks like a nice box set!


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I listened to the New Vienna set so many times. I enjoyed every moment but, as expected with Schoenberg, I needed weeks to understand his music, especially when I got to his 3rd and 4th quartets. 

Then I got the Lasalle and their 3rd and 4th renditions were so refreshing, especially the beautiful slow movement of the 3rd. 

Lasalle have become my favourites for now.

I need to give the Quatuor Diotima a listen.

Can't get enough of Schoenberg!


----------



## wrex88 (9 mo ago)

The Juilliard String Quartet cycle is my favorite. They reveal a better sense of the compositions, for me.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

La Salle for SQ1 and Diotima for SQs 2-4


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on the Leipziger Quartet? I have 2 and 4, and I'm happy with it, but I don't listen to the quartets as much as I should to give a definitive opinion.


The Leipziger cycle is outstanding. Also fabulous is the cycle from the Pražák Quartet. And I agree with LaSalle as a solid recommendation.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on the Leipziger Quartet? I have 2 and 4, and I'm happy with it, but I don't listen to the quartets as much as I should to give a definitive opinion.


The Leipziger Quartett is my favourite so far. There are LaSalle, Arditti and the aron quartet on the shelf, but I mostly take the Leipzig ones. (However, I have serious concerns with this ensemble for political reasons, but this is beyond this excellent forum's topics. I just want to express that I do not support the non-musical activities of the cello player.)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I already own all of them on separate recordings, by several ensembles.

Is there an advantage in having them all by one quartet? The same 'voice' interpreting them all, maybe?


----------

